# RIP Larry Munson, you were a DGD!



## DDD (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 20, 2011)

Rip larry


----------



## erock (Nov 20, 2011)

Dgd!


----------



## DDD (Nov 20, 2011)

http://redandblack.com/2011/11/20/larry-munson-voice-of-the-bulldogs-for-decades-dies-at-88-waudio/


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 20, 2011)

One of a kind.


----------



## riprap (Nov 20, 2011)

Turn the TV down and the radio up. Listening to the Dawgs just isn't the same.


----------



## DDD (Nov 20, 2011)

I have some fond memories of laying in a lounge chair at deer camp in Wilkes County at 1PM in the sunshine trying to fight back a good nap so I could listen to Larry call the game.

I love to hear the audio of Larry talking about what his game day ritual was.  Parking and walking across campus with "a good cigar" and talking with families, "kids" and coeds.

And speaking of coeds, who can forget Larry and his movie groups?  Dang... old Larry will sure be missed my this dawg!


----------



## Horns (Nov 20, 2011)

It hasn't been the same without him. He was a one of a kind and will be missed forever.


----------



## DDD (Nov 20, 2011)

Very fitting this week!  One of his best calls as he was getting ready to hang it up.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2011)

Truely a sad day for the Dawg Nation...

RIP Larry, you were a DGD!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sad news.  He wasn't bad for a dawg.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh GOD A TOUCHDOWN!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2011)

DDD said:


> I have some fond memories of laying in a lounge chair at deer camp in Wilkes County at 1PM in the sunshine trying to fight back a good nap so I could listen to Larry call the game.
> 
> I love to hear the audio of Larry talking about what his game day ritual was.  Parking and walking across campus with "a good cigar" and talking with families, "kids" and coeds.
> 
> And speaking of coeds, who can forget Larry and his movie groups?  Dang... old Larry will sure be missed my this dawg!




I don't think there is  Dawg here that doesn't have fond memories or hunting camp and Larry...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2011)

This sums it up in just 2 words..

GO DAWGS!


----------



## dcarter (Nov 20, 2011)

The best ever. Prayers for his family. This is one sad day for the Bulldog Nation.


----------



## shea900 (Nov 20, 2011)

He will be missed......


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 20, 2011)

DDD said:


> http://redandblack.com/2011/11/20/larry-munson-voice-of-the-bulldogs-for-decades-dies-at-88-waudio/



R.I.P. Larry.  You were the best.  There will never be another one like you.  Scott Howard is ok but I just can't bring myself to listen to games anymore without Larry.  You will be greatly missed and you were a DGD.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2011)

RIP Larry! DGD!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## DDD (Nov 20, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Now that is some good stuff!


----------



## weagle (Nov 20, 2011)

Munson was the best 
RIP


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for the memories Larry.............


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 20, 2011)

One of the very best !   RIP Mr. Munson !!!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 20, 2011)

RIP Larry


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 20, 2011)

RIP Larry, you were a DGD!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2011)

LarryMunson said:
			
		

> “I can’t express enough my deep feelings toward the Georgia football fans,” “They have been so friendly especially during this most recent period of time. I feel I owe them so much more than I can give. I’ll remember all the great times with the Dogs and have the fondest wishes and good luck toward them all.”



Larry you gave US all memories that will be told until the end of time.. Thanks!


----------



## gin house (Nov 20, 2011)

Ive listened to quite a few uga/usc games on the radio and he made every play exciting.  He is an icon at UGA and his passion for the game and his team was a joy to listen to.  There will never be another one like him.  Truly hate to hear this.  I dont care who you pull for, you gotta love to hear Mr Munson call a game or play.  Prayers for the family.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 20, 2011)

My sincerest sympathy and condolences to the Munson family and Dawg Nation. He was one of a kind. RIP, Larry.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 20, 2011)

Best Dawg there has ever been. RIP Larry Munson.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 20, 2011)

Sad news,...an Icon for sure.


----------



## Beartrkkr (Nov 20, 2011)

Not a Bulldog fan, but I do miss the colorful and distinctive voices of college ball.  Used to be you had to listen to many of the games on the radio if you couldn't make the actual game.  These guys were you only connection with the team, and it was their job to make you feel as if you were seated in the stadium with them.  Depending on where you were at the time, you sometimes had to listen to the opposing team's announcer to be able to hear the game at all.

With nearly all the games now on TV/satellite/internet with differing announcers, the importance of the "voice of ______ university" has sadly seemed to have left us and the legends are slowly dying off.  

RIP Larry.


----------



## sandhillmike (Nov 20, 2011)

RIP, Mr Munson. I miss all the old school radio announcers. Vince Dooley may have been the "face" of the Dawgs, but Larry was without a doubt the "voice".


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 21, 2011)

Sad to hear.  He was a legend.....   RIP...


----------



## john.lee (Nov 21, 2011)

One of my best memories bewteen the hedges was whenthe whole stadium sang happy birthday to Larry


----------



## kingdawg (Nov 21, 2011)

I have a lot of good memories of me and daddy driving to a dove shoot on a saturday afternoon and listening to Larry.Thank you Larry for all the great years you gave us, RIP...


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 21, 2011)

As a life long DAWG fan, born in Athens, raised in Ila. Listening to Larry call the games is all I can remember till we moved away. Its a sad day for the Dawg nation for sure ..... heck it's like I lost a family member.......


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 21, 2011)

Hate to hear this.

Thanks for the memories, Larry. Will never be another like you.


----------



## LittleHolder (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you Mr. Munson, RIP.


----------



## bull__dawgs (Nov 21, 2011)

RIP Larrry----GO DAWGS


----------



## Lightnrod (Nov 21, 2011)

RIP Larry, you were undoubtably the best there ever was!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 21, 2011)

DDD said:


> Very fitting this week!  One of his best calls as he was getting ready to hang it up.



I remember listening to Larry for this game and thinking that he probably wouldn't be able to continue.

Man I miss him.

DGD!  RIP old friend!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 21, 2011)

RIP

From this Tech fan, you were the best Larry! 

"My God a freshman"


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 21, 2011)

Setting' on a dove field w/ Mr. Munson in my ear.........RIP DGD!!!


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 21, 2011)

We will always remember the Legend that he was. What great memories we have.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Nov 21, 2011)

He will always be part of Gamecock history with the laydown laydown u guys call, listened to him growing up he will truly be missed.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 21, 2011)

Great man and the best at what he did.  Sorry for the loss Dawg fans and may he RIP.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 21, 2011)

Listened to Larry since I can rememeber, maybe since late sixties when my Dad started taking me to games. We had Larry on the radio in the stadium sitting close to where Belue connected with Scott in Jax..he called it perfectly and started the call glumly and then exploded. We had larry on the radio if we were fishing or camping. I liked Larry even more knowing he was an outdoorsman. RIP Larry.


----------



## stravis (Nov 21, 2011)

Hate to hear it.

RIP Larry.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 21, 2011)

RIP Larry! They'll never be another quite like you.

Hunker Down!


----------



## Tvveedie (Nov 21, 2011)

"Lauren, whatta ya got?"

Miss you more than ever today...rip


----------



## rockdawg (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank the LORD for Larry, for the best announcer there ever was and for making him a BULLDOG!!!! 
I'm glad to have had the joy of his play by play for many years and for my son to be able to enjoy him before he gave it up. 
Larry, you are the #1 DGD and will always be.

I'm sure you have a big cigar and a fishing pole in your hands now.  

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## jp94 (Nov 21, 2011)

The best memories of my youth always involved listening to Larry on the radio on the way to the deer woods with my dad. When I got older I always took an AM radio to the stand with me to listen to him call the games. He was the best on the radio and really  loved his DAWGS. He will be greatly missed.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 21, 2011)

My favorite mix with Larry's calls........


----------



## tcward (Nov 21, 2011)

If there is a game to call in Heaven, Larry will be calling it! Rest in peace Larry...you were the best!


----------



## John (Nov 21, 2011)

Hate that my son will never hear a legend call the dawgs on saturday at deer camp. 
Prayers for his family and friends.
RIP Larry, you were/are the greatest.
Go DAWGS


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 21, 2011)

Had the pleasure of meeting Larry Munson at an autograph session in Macon Mall a few years back. I was sweating bullets as my turn came up and I mentioned how I enjoyed so much listening to him on dove fields and deer camps thru the years. He made me feel at ease while talking hunting and fishing he had done himself. Real gentleman and one of a kind. 

RIP


----------



## Fast Phil (Nov 21, 2011)

He was an icon and a legend.  He was Georgia Football.  The best there was and the best there ever will be.

He also was a great American hunter and fisherman.

As always, you didn't even need to be watching the game as long as Larry Munson talking.  He was our eyes.

This is a hunting story from Munson when he did "Inside on Sports".  Get the picture...

<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/I6kDVhuLtWk?version=3&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/I6kDVhuLtWk?version=3&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 21, 2011)

Says it all.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 21, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Says it all.....



Exactly what I was going to post!!! 

This has been a shot in the gut and he was part of the family... Hondo, said it best tonight...

There is a thing about Radio and the folks you listen too.. As normal human beings, you don't car pool, you don't invite someone into "Your" personal space, you don't shower with other folks... But, you do turn on that radio when no one else is around, on your ride to work, in the shower or the ride home. You invite them into your most personal spaces and that's when they become Family!

Dang Larry, I will miss you! And you can bet I'll still start my Dawg day with your videos and sound clips as I always have.. 

How many of you Dawgs walked through Athens on Game-day and heard Larry highlights in the background.. FOREVER A LEGEND!


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 21, 2011)

I detest everything uga but Munson was a classic - I used to listen to him and Van Note on 790 back in the day. He would talk about taking the young co-eds to the movies on Fridays - nothing creepy - just pure Munson. RIP!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 21, 2011)

My most memorable Larry Munson call..

We just Kicked them in the Face with A Hobnail Boot and Broke their Nose..

My wife and I had just started dating (our 3rd date), were on the way home from a short day hike on Panther creek.. I was flying back (she actually said "Why are you driving so fast") to her house to catch the tail end of the game. I fly into her apartment and make a bee-line to the TV only to find out she didn't have cable so I turned the radio on and listened to the last 7 minutes of that game. I was pacing back and fourth and she actually said "What is wrong with You"... I turned and said "You just don't understand".. She went to the bathroom and was putting her stuff up when "We kicked them in the face with a Hobnail Boot and broke their Nose".. I lit that apartment up, went out to her porch and continued to scream.. You could hear Dawg barking throughout the ENTIRE complex! She still couldn't understand it and wondered why we flew Flags and hung magnets from every inch of our vehicles. I then took her to her 1st UGA game on 12/1 vs Houston. She began to understand... Her next game was in 2002 which just happened to be the SEC Championship game and that's when it REALLY hit her.... The game was over and for an hour after it all she heard from the crowd was "It's Great To Be A Georgia Bulldawg".. " I say, It's Great to Be A Georgia Bulldawg"... Many games later and she has finally figured it out... 

Man, the memories we get from our teams and certain announcers..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2011)

Mr. Larry was a class act, never heard him "hate" on anybody, and always had respect for the opponet. (At least on the air)



Like many others I have listened to Mr. Larry during dove season when UGA played GT.

He was the absolute best at what he did,  not many people get to realize their true calling, he sure did.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> not many people get to realize their true calling, he sure did.



I think a lot of us realize that calling.. Most of us are to afraid to take that leap and see where it leads us!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 20, 2012)

Can you believe it's already been a year? 



Hunker Down Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2012)

DSGB said:


> Can you believe it's already been a year?
> 
> 
> 
> Hunker Down Dawgs!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 20, 2012)

He was a fine man, a great announcer, and a DGD.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> He was a fine man, a great announcer, and a DGD.



Yes he was! I hope he smiles on us for the rest of the year! Go Dawgs beat GT, Beat Bama, Beat ND!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 20, 2012)

Not a Georgia fan here but was always a Larry Munson fan


----------



## nickel back (Nov 21, 2012)

DSGB said:


> Can you believe it's already been a year?
> 
> 
> 
> Hunker Down Dawgs!



good stuff right there


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 21, 2012)

Larry Munson was Georgia football for me. It is hard for me to seperate the two. I miss Larry, I truly do.


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 24, 2012)

Hobnail boot baby!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2012)

Smile on us today Larry!


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 24, 2012)

Fitting day for a Munson bump...... Go Dawgs!


----------



## HucK Finn (Nov 27, 2012)

I bought a DVD a few years back. It was entitled "The Best of Larry Munson, The Mark Richt years"..... It had a biography of Munson as well as some of the more popular calls he made back in the 80's, but its primary focus was the Mark Richt era.

Im telling you that if you grew up a Dawg fan as I did; watching them on TV with the volume down and Munson blaring on the radio; then this is a must have DVD.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 27, 2012)

HucK Finn said:


> I bought a DVD a few years back. It was entitled "The Best of Larry Munson, The Mark Richt years"..... It had a biography of Munson as well as some of the more popular calls he made back in the 80's, but its primary focus was the Mark Richt era.
> 
> Im telling you that if you grew up a Dawg fan as I did; watching them on TV with the volume down and Munson blaring on the radio; then this is a must have DVD.



Even though I was never a Dawg fan.  I did enjoy listening to Munson on the radio.  Best there ever was.


----------



## HucK Finn (Nov 27, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> Even though I was never a Dawg fan.  I did enjoy listening to Munson on the radio.  Best there ever was.



Iconic is the best description that I can come up with. 

Something about that old raspy voice and the stuff he came up with was just awesome.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 27, 2012)

I thought about him alot during and after Jacksonville game.  One of my favorite sound bytes for him was during a game against GT or maybe Auburn.  Went something like :

"Well, Dawgs are up but not by much.  My God 90 seconds, we'll never make it.  I've got the cigar in-hand but dare not light it yet."


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 27, 2012)

Would love to hear what he'd be saying during some of Gurley or Marshall's runs.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> Would love to hear what he'd be saying during some of Gurley or Marshall's runs.



Was thinking that the other day. I would love to hear what he had to say about the SECCG.


----------



## Buck (Nov 27, 2012)

Ol' Larry and my best buddy Darran (diehard dawg fan) are up there providing Lady Luck to the dawgs this year.


----------



## tell sackett (Nov 28, 2012)

Larry Munson was the best ever, hands down.

   Greatest call ever: "Run, Lindsey, run..."(as he destroyed the booth)


----------



## harper (Nov 30, 2012)

If ole Larry was still with us and able to be in the booth tomorrow at the dome, I pray it would sound a little something like this:

Now get the picture. Bama is moving right to left from their own 25. Mccarron in the shotgun, 2 to the right 1 to the left, Lacy is the lone tailback. We are in what amounts to a 3-4. Now they got a man in motion, we are moving all around. The Georgia fans are really screaming at him. Snap, looking, looking...and sacked!! Number 29! The ball is loose! Picked up by Ogletree at the 15, 10, 5 touchdown! Touchdown! My God did you see what he just did. Jarvis came flying in out off the left side and sacked the quarterback. He just sacked him right there, the ball came loose and we jumped on it and scored. And the dawgs may have put this thing away right there. Look at the clock! Could it be? They said we couldn't do it. They said we weren't good enough.... Loran, what do you got?

RIP Larry.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 1, 2012)

This ones for you Larry.......


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> This ones for you Larry.......



Thats right! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2012)

The greatest of all time! RIP, Big Dawg!


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 1, 2012)

harper said:


> If ole Larry was still with us and able to be in the booth tomorrow at the dome, I pray it would sound a little something like this:
> 
> Now get the picture. Bama is moving right to left from their own 25. Mccarron in the shotgun, 2 to the right 1 to the left, Lacy is the lone tailback. We are in what amounts to a 3-4. Now they got a man in motion, we are moving all around. The Georgia fans are really screaming at him. Snap, looking, looking...and sacked!! Number 29! The ball is loose! Picked up by Ogletree at the 15, 10, 5 touchdown! Touchdown! My God did you see what he just did. Jarvis came flying in out off the left side and sacked the quarterback. He just sacked him right there, the ball came loose and we jumped on it and scored. And the dawgs may have put this thing away right there. Look at the clock! Could it be? They said we couldn't do it. They said we weren't good enough.... Loran, what do you got?
> 
> RIP Larry.



Am I the only one that heard Larry's voice reading that? Gawd I miss him callin games.


----------

